# Nighttime



## Shostakovich26 (Dec 27, 2015)

Recently I was diagnosed with IBS after my colonoscopy demonstrated no ulceration or irregularity in the surrounding tissues; the procedure went as expected; however, ever since the performance of the prep I have, inconsistently, had incidents overnight during my sleep, unbeknownst to me. As per recommendation of others on this forum, I utilized adult disposable briefs--or however one wishes to craft a euphemism for adult diaper--during the nights of the prep. Now, with the procedure in the past by several weeks, I am still, unfortunately, beset by this same issue. Overnight, in an interval of 3-4 days, I have an accident without any reasonable cause it would seem. I currently follow both the low fodmap and Mediterranean diet, and make use of medication to combat my issues, yet at night these precautions seem ineffectual. I never had this problem before the prep. Does anyone have a similar problem, or any advice toward my next approach? Having to wear diapers every night for the rest of my life seems rather unfavorable, especially at college next year. Thanks for your help and advice in advance!


----------



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

Are these accidnets happening during the day, or just at night? Can you go back to your doctor and talk about it? Maybe you lost some kind of muscle tone. Diapers are the way go go though, I wore them on and off in college, and now very very regularly, and they have alot more benefits than drawbacks. Like stress reduction.


----------



## Shostakovich26 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! I spoke with my doctor; since the accidents have only taken place at night they figure it is as consequence of my rhythym. To combat it I now take an enema every four days--so I still need to wear diapers due to the nature of this solution, much less cleanup though. I guess it's not so bad compared to the alternative of laundry! 😬


----------

